# losing her mucous plug



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So my doe is 6 weeks out from her due date and this morning she started losing her mucous plug. I know some will start to lose them early but this seems alot earlier than what I remember reading. I know if she is aborting there isn't anything I can do about it but hoping I am worrying over nothing. I think I felt the babies kicking tonight. This would have been the first time I have felt them in her. Looking for some reassurance.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I bet she's just fine. All goats are different. I'm new to this but I've read that they are like people in the sense that the mucus plug can regrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about it -- does have discharge off and on during pregnancy and this can be mistaken for the mucus plug - or she just released it early.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! It was allot of discharge that morning. She hasn't had any since.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If she were aborting there would be blood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she sounds normal.


----------

